# Cinelli owners - roll call



## Bulldozer

Now is the time for all Cinelli owners to speak up. We're off in "other" land but be loud and be proud of your Italian steed. 

I ride a 2001 Starship and love every second of it.


----------



## 52-16SS

*OK - here is mine*



Bulldozer said:


> Now is the time for all Cinelli owners to speak up. We're off in "other" land but be loud and be proud of your Italian steed.
> 
> I ride a 2001 Starship and love every second of it.



2002 Starlight w/ DA


----------



## hppy4u

having problems reducing the size of my picture.


----------



## mrcinelli

*Starships Rule*

I recently bought a 2002 Starship frame with a Muscle fork. It's now finished and I love the ride. It's better than my Calfee or Aegis. One thing is for sure, you won't see anyone else out there riding the same bike.
MrCinelli


----------



## bikeboy389

*Not yet, but counting the days...*

I've got an 03 Proxima frame with full Ultegra coming soon from GVHBikes. Unfortunately I have to go to Switzerland (yeah, I know--you cry for me) next week so I had to have them delay shipping. Once I've got it, I'll try to post a photo or at least give a quick review.

Though I'm keen to go to Switzerland, and have a definite need for a vacation, it was hard to make myself tell them to hold off. I want it NOW!


----------



## bikeboy389

*NOW I'm a Cinelli owner*

My Proxima came in last night. I haven't done anything more than assemble it and ride it up and down the block in jeans and street shoes, so I can't review, but it looks the business, and fits great. I may need to invert the stem, as the bars are much lower than I'm accustomed to, but I'm not changing anything until I get a few miles on it.

I'll try to post a photo soon--but you can picture it: Flat black with white lettering (the lettering has red outlines), black bar tape, all Ultegra. Sure, it's strange to have Shimano on an Italian bike, but to be honest I'm not sure how "made in Italy" this frame is anyway. Regardless, it's a good deal beyond what I've had before, so I'm well chuffed.

I've seen a review or two of this frame that complained about "rough welds." Let me just say that, while they're definitely not polished to be nice and smooth ala recent Can-o-ale, they're very professional looking and even. No way would I complain about them. There were also complaints about the fact that the bike is not clear-coated. Well, you've got me there--it isn't, and the decals are right out in the open. I'm not sure how you'd get a flat black bike with clearcoat, though, so I frankly never expected it would have it. I'm neither suprised nor disappointed.

Looking forward to a nice ride this evening!


----------



## Pyg

Cinelli Stralight with Campy Record 10 Ksyrium SSC SL


----------



## 52-16SS

Hey Pyg,

How's the clearence between your crankarm and chainstay? Mine was minimal and I actually had to get another frame (LOOK) instead - sad because I really liked how the Starlight rode, but maybe I was too fat for it. 

Btw anyone interesed in the frame+fork, very cheap, let me know!

SS


----------



## Pyg

Looks to be about 1/2 the distance of my C'dale..maybe 1/2" or a little less clearance?


----------



## bikeboy389

*What size?*



52-16SS said:


> Hey Pyg,
> 
> How's the clearence between your crankarm and chainstay? Mine was minimal and I actually had to get another frame (LOOK) instead - sad because I really liked how the Starlight rode, but maybe I was too fat for it.
> 
> Btw anyone interesed in the frame+fork, very cheap, let me know!
> 
> SS


What size is your frame? I'm kind of looking for a second bike, and it would be way cool to have a shiny white one to go with my flat black one.


----------



## 52-16SS

bikerboy,
The Starlight is an XL, I ride a 57x57 Look and Fondriest, and the Cinelli fits equally well.

SS


----------



## hppy4u

*Cinelli Proxima*

Hello All,
Just wanted to share a photo of my Cinelli Proxima as it sits right now.

2004 Cinelli Proxima (Sky Blue)
Campagnolo Chorus Group
Look KEO pedals
Deda Metalstick seatpost & 215 handlebars
Selle San Marco Aspide saddle
ITM Forged Lite Carbon stem
Mavic Ksyrium SSC wheels (Campagnolo Scirocco training wheels)
Michelin ProRace tires
Tacx bottle cages and Cateye wireless computer

It's my first aluminum frame and so far after about 500+ miles the ride seems very responsive and quick (borderline twitchy but it's exactly what I was looking for). Additionally, the frame is very stiff and relatively lightweight (feels like a 16-17 lbs bike).


----------



## PhatG

*New Cinelli Mecano owner here in Australia*

Confirmed my Cinelli Mecano order with the LBS today - ready this Friday, in time for a Sat ride!

Specs:
- full Shimano Ultegra group set/ 07 Ultegra wheel set/ pedal set
- white Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Trans-Am saddle woth matching bar tape
- color carbon/orange

Will take photo's this w/end, in the mean time a scan...

Is it just me, but there does not seem many discussion's about Cinelli bikes on this & other on-line forums?


----------



## benjio88

oh yea, cinellis r awesome. i got a 2006 Cinelli Mecano. I cant get off the thing


----------



## Bulldozer

Nice bike. I'm jealous. One of these days I'll have the $3k to drop on an XLR8R frame.


----------



## PhatG

*& here she is!*

My Bella next to my other Italian Bruto (AlfaRomeo 147GTA #100/100 the last of teh Italian 3.2 V6s)




























Apologies if the photo is not up to standard...


----------



## Bulldozer

PhatG said:


> My Bella next to my other Italian Bruto (AlfaRomeo 147GTA #100/100 the last of teh Italian 3.2 V6s)


Which is faster???


----------



## Bulldozer

I found a Starlight on ebay today. If only it were in black...ah hell. Who am I kidding. I'd buy it if I had the $$$.


----------



## jimcav

*sorry no pic, but i have a starship, flat back*

with record 10, zero g brakes, AM classic sprint 350 wheels, it is my hill climb bike
very nice--incredibly so since i usually have trouble with aluminum being harsh (after a rear-end MVA). my prior climbing bike was a coppi KSC plane--sold after the car accident. the strship i find more comfortable (longest ride on it 106 miles)
jim


----------



## Bulldozer

jimcav said:


> with record 10, zero g brakes, AM classic sprint 350 wheels, it is my hill climb bike
> very nice--incredibly so since i usually have trouble with aluminum being harsh (after a rear-end MVA). my prior climbing bike was a coppi KSC plane--sold after the car accident. the strship i find more comfortable (longest ride on it 106 miles)
> jim


I have the flat black Starship as well. It was love at first sight. I've commuted on it for over 5,000 miles with nary a problem.


----------



## PhatG

Bulldozer said:


> Which is faster???


@ Bulldozer
- as we all know it depends on the engine, Italian cars are are known for their fickle nature... Touch wood, I have been lucky... 0-100km in 5.6


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey Phat, congrats on that great bike. Do you ride much at Centennial Park?? I'll be looking out for that hot rig if you do!


----------



## PhatG

Italianrider76 said:


> Hey Phat, congrats on that great bike. Do you ride much at Centennial Park?? I'll be looking out for that hot rig if you do!


@Italianrider76
- Yes I do the C/Park (M,W,F,S or S from 0600 - 0700) whilst I'm getting my road-craft skills up... I'll be the slowest around the circuit... But with the biggest GRIN whilst enjoying the ride...


----------



## Vancemac

Love seeing the Starships. And you're right... don't see too many Cinelli's around of ANY kind. 

I am slowly warming to the idea of white bar tape. Maybe just the bottom half of the drops.


----------



## william9092

hi all, 

im a little slow in finding this post, but anyway. thought you all might like to see my bike. its still new and shiny and makes me smile, 2006 Cinelli xlr8r with ultegra bits and pieces. i plan to get either mavic wheels or dura ace wheels to get the weight down a bit and make me go even faster.
View attachment 69978


----------



## Bulldozer

Vancemac said:


> Love seeing the Starships. And you're right... don't see too many Cinelli's around of ANY kind.
> 
> I am slowly warming to the idea of white bar tape. Maybe just the bottom half of the drops.


That's pretty much what mine looks like. Same model and color - even the same water bottle cages. Nice ride!


----------



## PhatG

Update pics of my Mecanno - now with Speedplay pedals.. The float is incredible!


----------



## MikeBiker

This is my 1991. It started as a mountain bike, but has evolved into my around town transportation.


----------



## supercorsa

got a '85 supercorsa w/ super record, and a '01 starlight with a dura-ace / ritchey setup. i'll have to take some pics and post 'em. sweet sweet machines.


----------



## Vancemac

Vancemac said:


> I am slowly warming to the idea of white bar tape.


Finally changed over. Better or worse?


----------



## PhatG

BETTER! What took you so long!


----------



## caterham

02 aliante muscle/chorus


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey caterman......great looking Cinelli. What size is that frame??


----------



## caterham

Italianrider76 said:


> Hey caterham......great looking Cinelli. What size is that frame??


It's a Small-50 c-c virtual- 
I went for the clean,understated look.
( As tho any Cinelli could possibly look subtle with those graphics of theirs).

best,
k


----------



## Italianrider76

caterham said:


> It's a Small-50 c-c virtual-
> I went for the clean,understated look.
> ( As tho any Cinelli could possibly look subtle with those graphics of theirs).
> 
> best,
> k



Yeah I know what you mean. Your Cinelli looks fantastic. I was just wondering about the size because I am awaiting delivery of a new 2006 size S Xperience frame set which I got on Ebay and wanted to get a perspective of how the S frames actually look. 

I can't wait to get it. Becuase the Xperience is one of Cinelli's lower end frames, I'll just probably end up builing it up with either Mirage or even Xenon.


----------



## i_godzuki

I've bought a Cinelli Man Machine (Cinelli Machine in the U.S.) It's gonna arrive Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## caterham

04 aliante /centaur


----------



## zmudshark

I'm old
View attachment 83051


----------



## uzziefly

I think we need a new Cinelli thread with lots of pictures to keep it rollin!!!


----------



## caterham

zmudshark said:


> I'm old


but you clearly have impeccable taste.
nice ride,z. 
how long have you had your supercorsa?

best,
k

btw, are those Shimano DD cranks with the integrated pedals that I see? first gen Dura Ace AX group?


----------



## zmudshark

I bought it new in 1984-85.

Yes, it is the first gen DA AX gruppo, Dyna Drive crank/pedals, upgraded to first gen Dura Ace SIS derailleurs and shifters. 

The bike has been my daily driver since new. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## carbfib

[Frame & Fork in nos] Cinelli SLX deep mandarine orange. With stainless steel around the lugs. With matching mandarine orange Fork, with chrome crowns. Cinelli logos. Just another Bike for My Collection. (I'd been so concentrated in searching for My Bikes, that I never got a digital camera.)


----------



## caterham

*new supercorsa*



zmudshark said:


> I'm old
> View attachment 83051


I'm old too- I just picked this up to help me feel a little younger:

Cinelli Nuovo Supercorsa
Columbus UltraFoco
Campagnolo Chorus


----------



## ansel

*Here's my new Cinelli*

I just built it up with parts from my old bike. I'm looking forward to upgrading the components now. I'm still running 8 speed.


----------



## caterham

That's a handsome ride,ansel. 
Have you had a chance to put in some miles on her yet? impressions?


----------



## ansel

Thanks. I've done about 300 miles on it so far. It's very stiff with all those oversize and square section tubes. Definitely no wasted energy. I haven't ridden over about 35-40 miles on any single ride, so I'm anxious to know how I'll feel after a longer ride. I'm coming off a mid-range steel Bianchi, so this bike feels like a real road bike compared to it, meaning power goes straight from the pedals to the pavement. I've only done short climbs on it so far, but I can tell it wants to climb faster than I'm able. I'm planning to do a longer climb this weekend, so we'll see how I keep up.


----------



## rhauft

Here's my 01 Super Corsa / Record / Chorus 4Sale








Here: https://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=4463&cat=3


----------



## CFBlue

What size is that Nuovo Super Corsa?

Sweet bike


----------



## caterham

penniless pedals said:


> What size is that Nuovo Super Corsa?
> 
> Sweet bike


 Thank you. It's a Small,ie-virtual 50 cm(c-c), 52.5 cm toptube c-c


----------



## meat tooth paste

Recently ordered a Proxima from GVH. Looking forward to it. Tom has been really helpful over there.

Will be transferring my Veloce parts over from my Bianchi.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Vancemac said:


> Finally changed over. Better or worse?


Better indeed. If the white ends up getting to dirty, try the Fizik bar tape. It's not as grippy as cork, but that lends itself to not getting to dirty too.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16321


----------



## venntim

Here's mine, a 2003 Aliante Carve. Haven't seen that much action, I originally bought it for racing but for health reasons, it has mainly been gathering dust. For those all too rare rides I've been using my 853 bike.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Ansel and other Cinelli/Campy riders.

Are you using a 111 or 115.5mm bottom bracket?
I have a 2004 Proxima in the mail and was curious. 




ansel said:


> I just built it up with parts from my old bike. I'm looking forward to upgrading the components now. I'm still running 8 speed.


----------



## CFBlue

For those on a modern Cinelli frame (Unica, Proxima, Aliante, etc...)

Is there toe overlap, on the med frame in particular?


----------



## caterham

Normally toe overlap becomes more of an issue in the smaller frame sizes. I own 3 contemporary Cinelli bikes( Aliante Carve, Aliante Muscle and Nuovo Supercorsa), all size S (50 cm virtual) and none of them exhibit any toe overlap.Personally,I'd rather live with a bit of overlap than a lazy HTA


----------



## CFBlue

found this on flickr.


----------



## ansel

I've never had a problem with toe overlap. In fact, I was noticing today at the stoplight that my toe did _not_ overlap with the front wheel.


----------



## meat tooth paste

bikeboy389 said:


> I've seen a review or two of this frame that complained about "rough welds." Let me just say that, while they're definitely not polished to be nice and smooth ala recent Can-o-ale, they're very professional looking and even. No way would I complain about them.


Built up a GVH Proxima not too long ago.

I agree with you on the welds. Nothing to complain about. True they are not flllet looking like Cannondale, but they are so much smoother than a mountain bike alum TIG weld, which can look like squirted toothpaste when powder coated.

The overall fit and finish is excellent. 

For the record, incase anyone is looking for frame details on the Proxima, the headtube length on a medium is 130mm without the Columbus headset cups. Measuring from cup to cup is 150mm.


----------



## 853




----------



## meat tooth paste

Sweet!

I too have a mostly white Proxima that I've been meaning to post pics of.

Looks very similar to yours, except I have red tires and silver campy parts.

Did you buy your med Proxima from GVH recently? If so, we probably bought the last two mediums


----------



## meat tooth paste

853 said:


>


Hmm... looks like Vincolo Bikes digs the Cinelli look









They also seem to like the Colnago logo alot too:


----------



## ansel

I think I didn't see this post before. Sorry. Anyway, the bb depends on the crank you're using. I have a Chorus crank with a 102mm bb, Italian thread. (Strangely, the new Cinelli Xperience has an English bb.)


----------



## rlzacarias

*My Cinelli Unica*

This is my Cinelli Unica, bought from a friend. Campy Record 10, HED Alps Wheels and Look LS posts. Unica has more plush compared to my previous Colnago OvalMaster Ti Frameset.


----------



## caterham

updated pics of the nuovo supercorsa- besides, this cinelli owners thread deserves a revival-





















decided to ditch some carbon- all that black plastic never seemed quite right on the bike so i went with an alloy record crankset, ti seatpost & spacers,plus a regal saddle, white wrap, nucleon tubulars & veloflex criteriums, upgraded fork etc.

best,
k


----------



## DRLski

is cinelli still made in italy?


----------



## nocwrench

*Yes*

Unlike another famous Italian manufacturer, all the highest end offerings from Cinelli are still 100% made in Italy. Curiously, when you compare the highest end offerings, the "Best Of"" from Cinelli 100% handmade and handlaid Italian frameset is CHEAPER than the Asian constructed Colnago CX-1. Go figure.


----------



## zmudshark

caterham said:


> updated pics of the nuovo supercorsa- besides, this cinelli owners thread deserves a revival-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to ditch some carbon- all that black plastic never seemed quite right on the bike so i went with an alloy record crankset, ti seatpost & spacers,plus a regal saddle, white wrap, nucleon tubulars & veloflex criteriums, upgraded fork etc.
> 
> best,
> k


K, I've yet to see a build of yours that wasn't impressive.

Very nicely done, a great balance of components, even down to the bottles and cages.

I'll be in touch soon, almost decompressed!


----------



## Bensamz

*Nuovo Supercorsa*

Howdy,

I'm considering buying a Cinelli Nuovo Supercorsa, and I was wondering how you think it compares to other bikes you've ridden. The other bikes in the running are TIG welded Italians of Dedacciai EOM 16.5, or Columbus Genius or EL/OS tubing. I probably ride a 54cm or 55cm center to center.

Thanks!


----------



## weminedeeper

Wow. Some really gorgeous bikes in this thread... I wish I had my own Cinelli to contribute. Hopefully one day, soon. It's difficult with them being relatively rare on the 2nd hand market.

I want to clarify that this is evidently *not mine*, but for the sake of bike porn- Cinelli Track Pista

You can see his entire bike collection here.


----------



## chiapheng

Hi, 
I would love to ride this exact bike. Looks superb!! Would you think this Small,ie-virtual 50 cm(c-c), 52.5 cm toptube c-c Cinelli nuovo supercorsa will be suitable for my height? I am 166cm or 5ft 4inches. Thanks


----------



## Hangboy

*2008 Cinelli Aliante*

I feel a little late to the party, but here's my just-built Cinelli Aliante:


----------



## caterham

sweet ride,hangboy.

'finally got around to take a current pic of my 02 aliante -


----------



## Frank-L

caterham said:


> updated pics of the nuovo supercorsa- besides, this cinelli owners thread deserves a revival-


My god this is a beautiful bike (classy). Question for you all Cinelli riders. Been thinking of buying one at gvhbikes for a long time, but I need to know, what is the ride like?

Is there anything specific about Cinelli's that I should know about? They look absolutely great, but I wonder about the ride. Will call gvh today to learn more, but I am curious.

Thanks


----------



## stelvio1925

Forgot to add this to the gallery. 










Posted other pics earlier: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2394380&postcount=1


----------



## Mike5835

*Cinelli Supercorsa '92

Here is my Cinelli Supercorsa - bought the frame on e-bay last year (NOS '92) and have slowly built it up. Very happy with the way it's turned out with old & new parts

Frame: Supercorsa 1992 NOS (Columbus SLX)
Headset, stem & bars: Campy record, Cinelli XE & Cinelli bar 44 cm
Groupset: 2009 Campy Athena 11 speed 
Post & saddle: Campy record carbon & Prologo Cinelli 
Wheels & Tyres: Campy record hubs, Mavic open pro 32 & Vittoria corsa extra*


----------



## Ridley Noah

Here is my Cinelli Xperience:



I took the foto last year on Mallorca


----------



## Jean Gabin

Australians like Cinellis too:

http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=22449


----------



## tinn

My Cinelli Estrada. More pictures.


----------



## MichaelB

From downunder (Adelaide specifically) - almost have all the gear to build it up and get riding. 

Here is my Cinelli SuperCorsa (lugged BB) in XL. Tubing is Columbus UltraFoco with a Columbus Mega Tusk carbon fork










All for US $699 shipped :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelB

Jean Gabin said:


> Australians like Cinellis too:
> 
> http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=22449


And here too !!!!

http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=24439


----------



## waterford853

*Nice! Make sure you post a review.*

There is a thread for the NSC on this site. Curious to get your thoughts. $699 is an awesome deal! Here is mine.


----------



## MichaelB

Yep, US $699 (incl. delivery via UPS to Aus) was a steal for sure.

The new ride looks sweet. Not a huge fan of white tyres, but it sets of the bike well.

So that is two Blue SuperCorsa's - how do you choose which one to ride ????


----------



## waterford853

*Two? I wish...*

Same bike. I have an older post with Campy 8spd on it. I keep looking for the next "must have" bike but I can't find one that has a better mix of history, detail, performance, and technology. This is such a unique blend: modern steel... shaped tubes... lugged BB... chrome... fillet brazed... integrated headset... (real) painted logos... made in a small shop in Italy by Losa... compact frame... I still have yet to see seatstays like the ones used on this bike... for some reason it all comes together to make a light, stiff, comfortable bike. I am shocked this bike didn't sell better. I suspect there were only a couple hundred made. Just glad I found one. Steelman makes some bikes that come close... but at a major cost premium.


----------



## MichaelB

MichaelB said:


> Yep, US $699 (incl. delivery via UPS to Aus) was a steal for sure.


:frown2: Minor error here - was US$699 + US$99 for delivery. Still a major bargain.


@ Waterford853
OK, now I understand. It does look so sweet, I can't wait to get it built. Taking it today to get the BB shell thread chased, and the lower headset bearing fitted to the fork.

Bars, stem and seatpsot were dispatched from the UK on 16th Apr, but with the volcano with the completely unpronouncable name :incazzato: , it may not arrive before the weekend. :cryin: Here's hoping though ....

Anyone have any idea on what the geometry was (seat tube and headtube angles ?)

Only a few hundred made ? Interesting :thumbsup: Even more exclusive then


----------



## caterham

MichaelB said:


> :
> Anyone have any idea on what the geometry was (seat tube and headtube angles ?)


 here ya go-


----------



## MichaelB

Champion :thumbsup: 

Could only ever fiind the current fully lugged one which is a Horizontal TT. 

Piccy Here










2009 SuperCorsa geometry Link

https://www.cinelli.it/scripts/prodotti.php?Id=1&lang=EN&IdBici=558&ViewMode=2


Only Euro 1,125, which with the strong Aussie Peso works out to a tad over AUD $1600 (still not bad), but I'm happy with what I have


----------



## BernyMac

Very beautiful Cinellis on this thread! Wow, just wow! I just ordered a Cinelli Xperience from Tom at GVH and hopefully it will get here soon. I wanted the Unica, but alas, it was too small


----------



## MichaelB

Good luck, and show us some pics when it is done.

The above post made me realise that I hadn't posted finished pics of mine  




















Haven't had many rides, but winter is now clearing here in Oz, so it will get plenty more. Absolutely love it to bits


----------



## BernyMac

It is going to be my first Cinelli. I haven't seen much around at all. I started reading about Cinellis and I am amazed at its history and place in the cycling world. I only saw it a few times and I just thought that I have to get one of my own.


----------



## waterford853

*Cinelli Siblings*

Steel and plastic.


----------



## BernyMac

What handlebar is that on the Cinelli Best Of?


----------



## waterford853

FSA Plasma.


----------



## modemthug

Hey guys. Old thread but I too am a Cinelli owner! 2010 Cinelli Xperience. Rides like a dream. Pictures will come as soon as I hit over 10 post lols 

Anyways : 2010 Cinelli Xperience , Zipp 101's , Sram Force and a whole bunch of goodies


----------



## BernyMac

modemthug said:


> Hey guys. Old thread but I too am a Cinelli owner! 2010 Cinelli Xperience. Rides like a dream. Pictures will come as soon as I hit over 10 post lols
> 
> Anyways : 2010 Cinelli Xperience , Zipp 101's , Sram Force and a whole bunch of goodies


Pics???


----------



## lewdvig

A week ago, when I got a screaming deal on this Supercorsa I did not think I could be happier. But then I got an even better deal on a Pegoretti that fits me perfectly.

Best summer ever so far!



















I'll be swapping a proper Cinelli bar/stem soon as I find an XA in my size. I also hope to find a nice matching Chorus crank.


----------



## BMC-BRA

Good memories.

View attachment 275972


----------



## barteau

View attachment 280435


Front end of my Strato.


----------



## bikerjulio

I just built up this cross frameset.


----------



## Aaron O

It's not the prettiest Cinelli SC out there, but she's still a Cinelli...


----------



## markaitch

unfortunately it appears that this thread doesn't get all that much action either, but things are so slow in the ss/fg forum hope you all won't mind if i post my cinelli track bike here? after some supercorsas earlier, maybe a pista can get some love? my baby dressed up for roadie chasing, just after i barely made it home from a century yesterday:


----------



## barteau

Nice one!


----------



## markaitch

thanx barteau...

looks like your bike is strato caleido? nice 

if it is, got what i think is a good story for you...

bought the bartape that matches your frame at the same time as my frameset, to use when i finally find my ideal (road) bars/stem set-up for it. close to a year later am still experimenting & it still sits waiting in my spare parts stash...


----------



## Fred 853

Other photos can be seen at Flickr: Fred 853's Photostream .

In addition, here are the component specifics for my 2013 Cinelli Supercorsa in Azzurro Laser color:

COMPONENTS
Sugino OX801D Compact Plus+ Crankset 172.5mm 46T-30T 
Shimano Ultegra 6700 Bottom Bracket Cup Set – 70 mm Italian Thread
Shimano FD-CX70-F Cyclocross Front Derailleur (Grey Color)
Shimano RD-6700-A-SS Short Cage Rear Derailleur (Grey Color)
Shimano CS-6700 Cassette 11-28T
Shimano Ultegra ST-6700 Shifters with PTFE Cables 
Shimano Ultegra BR-6700-G Brake Set (Grey Color) 
Shimano Chain CN-6700 
Campagnolo Record alloy threaded headset
Fulcrum quick release skewers
White Industries H2 and H3 hubs (Front-32H and Rear-32H) in Silver Color 
D/T Swiss Competition double butted spokes in Black Color
HED. Belgium Series C2 700c Rims in Black Color
Vredestein Fortezza Triple Comp 700 x 23C tires 
Schwalbe SV15 40mm butyl inner tubes 
Nitto S-83 seatpost
Nitto Technomic stem 
Nitto M179 STI handlebar 
Nitto Bottle Cage R
MKS Prime Sylvan Touring Pedals (Silver Color Cages)
MKS Super Deep Steel Toeclips 
MKS Spin-II Pedal Flips
Brooks B15 Swallow Chrome Saddle in Black Color 
Cinelli Imperial Leather Handlebar Tape (Black Color) 
Brooks Toe Straps in Black Color
Zimbale Leather Saddlebag in Black Color
Jagwire Tube Tops rubber cable/frame protectors 

The Zimbale Leather Saddlebag is just the right size to hold a Lezyne Pressure Drive mini pump, an inner tube, and some tire patch supplies and still maintain the leather and steel retro look. (<a href="http://www.zimbale.com/Front/Product/?url=Product&product_no=01ZIMSOT0000010&main_cate_no=AA000000&display_group=1" rel="nofollow">www.zimbale.com/Front/Product/?url=Product&product_no...</a>)

Finally, a couple of somewhat unusual features of the bike include: 

(1) the M179 STI handlebar is designed specifically for Shimano STI levers (<a href="http://store.somafab.com/nittom179bar.html" rel="nofollow">store.somafab.com/nittom179bar.html</a>), and it flows very nicely into the Ultegra controls. It also maintains a “classic” look for the bike.

(2) a 46/30T Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset (<a href="http://www.suginoltd.co.jp/english/ox801d_main_english.htm" rel="nofollow">www.suginoltd.co.jp/english/ox801d_main_english.htm</a>) was mounted on the Cinelli Supercorsa frame along with a Shimano FD-CX70 cyclocross front derailleur. (In case you are wondering, the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset is a high end crankset and costs more than an Ultegra 6700 crankset.) According to the Shimano web site (<a href="http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/cyclocross/cx70/product.-code-FD-CX70-F.-type-.fd_road.html" rel="nofollow">bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index...</a>), the FD-CX70 is designed for use with top gear chain rings of 46-52 teeth and has a maximum capacity of 16 teeth. So, it works fine with the 46/30T crankset. The FD-CX70 is also compatible with current Shimano ST-6700/ST-5700/ST-4600/ST 10-speed road shifters as is the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset. That means that the combination of the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset and the Shimano FD-CX70 front derailleur works with Ultegra 6700 shifters and the Ultegra 6700 rear derailleur and an 11-28T cassette. 

The combination of a 46/30T crankset and an 11-28T cassette gave a top gear of 109.9 gear inches and a low gear of 28.2 gear inches. For comparison purposes, a standard compact 50/34T Shimano crankset with a 12-30T cassette would have given a top gear of 109.5 and a low gear of 29.8 gear inches.

A 12-30T Shimano cassette could have been substituted in the Supercorsa build, which would have given a reasonable top gear of 100.7 gear inches and a low gear of 26.3 gear inches.


----------



## armstrong

Just a shout out request (thought I'd try here). Looking for an old-school 90 or 100 mm Cinelli Vai stem. Image here:

https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/5410/4t4v.jpg

I tried ordering this from PBK but they sent me the new one (the one with the stick-lettering "Vai"). But I want the one as pictured in the link.

If anyone happens to have one lying around, please PM and we can work out a deal. 
Thnx.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

They show up regularly on EBay.


----------



## Aaron O

The rider:










The wall hanger:


----------



## velodog

Aaron O said:


> The rider:
> 
> The wall hanger:


I like 'em both.


----------



## Aaron O

velodog said:


> I like 'em both.


Thanks - me too!


----------



## barteau

New 2014 Strato


----------



## armstrong

I have a question about the Cinelli "stamp" that goes on the shell. I've read somewhere that if your Cinelli doesn't have it, it's a fake. I've got a 2006 (I think) Cinelli Xperience that I bought used. I have no impression at all it is fake, but it doesn't have the stamp at the bottom. It does have some serial number of some type but not "Cinelli". I'm assuming this is normal because it's a low-end (probably Taiwan) frame that doesn't get the TLC that higher-end bikes get. Is this correct or am I holding a fake bike?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

The steel Cinelli bottom brackets have "Cinelli" cast into them. 

I don't know about the aluminum or carbon ones. I saw a legit MASH bike and it had no logo on the bb shell.


----------



## sychen

Thread revive.... 

I have a Unica (2007/08?)... Enjoy the ride immensely.

Have a question about the bottom bracket on your Cinelli's...

Do you have Italian threaded bbs? All the online resources point to an english thread that is until the current BB was pulled off.. the Eng cup BB i got won't fit.

sigh... just want to check what the rest of you have.. it there a standard on Cinelli?

Thanks


----------



## barteau

The SuperCorsa road and SuperCorsa Pista have a 70mm BB. The XCr frame is a 68mm shell, and still made in Italy...The carbon frames now have a BB86, the Saetta series and other Asia made ones are english 68mm BB...i hope this helps... :thumbsup:


----------



## markaitch

thank you @barteau, for your wealth of info on this subject & afaiac it is a damn shame that nowadays so many Cinelli frames/bikes are made in Asia with english bottom bracket shells, etc…or should I say so few are actually made in italy?

here's my supercorsa pista's eye-tye bb shell...










& while i’m at it, guess that i might as well post a pic of my bike atm - am in the process of setting up cockpit for a 300 mi in 24 hr charity challenge ride this weekend that i’m going to try riding fixed on a bet…


----------



## wakali

I'm trying to buy this frame. Does anybody here know if it's braze on or clamp front mech? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikesinmud

Anyone out there with a Xcr? I'm about to slap down my visa for this beauty and there's not a lot of reviews or pics other than eurobike on the inter web. If you can post your pics/experience with the bike and Cinelli it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aclinjury

bikesinmud said:


> Anyone out there with a Xcr? I'm about to slap down my visa for this beauty and there's not a lot of reviews or pics other than eurobike on the inter web. If you can post your pics/experience with the bike and Cinelli it would be greatly appreciated.


I have the Xcr. Here's my thread on it.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...xcr-stainless-steel-303754-2.html#post4680916


Also, here's another older thread on it from another site:

Project XCr - Page 2

But overall, there isn't a lot of reviews on the Xcr because it's a costly frame that never never goes on sale and well most guys and their dads have bought into the carbon fiber trend wholesale.

My advice? Buy it! 

Note, I have read that Cicli Barco is the one who builds the Xcr, while Cinelli is the one who paints.
Here is Cicli Barco Xcr:
XCR FRAMES | ciclibarco

Notice how similar the Cinelli and the Barco look. In the end, I chose to buy the Cinelli because of brand name. Price wise, they both are about the same, with the Barco giving more options (but options do cost extra money though).

There are only a few distributors of the Xcr in the US. Just curious, who are you going with if you do decide to buy one?


----------



## bikesinmud

Hey acl thanks for the info. I'm going with the cinelli xcr from my lbs in Canada. Just got fitted and have ordered a custom build. With yours, do you have plenty of room for 25c or is it tight?


----------



## barteau

I run 25c Clement tires on my XCR with no issues...


----------



## aclinjury

bikesinmud said:


> Hey acl thanks for the info. I'm going with the cinelli xcr from my lbs in Canada. Just got fitted and have ordered a custom build. With yours, do you have plenty of room for 25c or is it tight?


I run the HED Ardennes Plus wheelset with its *25mm wide rims* and Conti GP4000 700x23c tires, and the 23c Contis ballon close to 27mm wide! but this tires/wheelset combo do fit with some room to spare.

Now if I use these same HEDs with Conti 25c tires, or Mich Pro 4 25c tires, then the width of the tires will balloon to 28mm wide, and they will still fit between the chainstays but it's a tighter fit such that it's easier for dirt and sand and pebbles to be kicked up by the tires and into the stays.. and who wants their spanking new Xcr to have scratches!

So IMO, the best rim width and tire width combo is get a wheelset with 23mm wide rims and run either 23c or 25c tires. If you do get a wheelset with 25mm wide rim (such as the HED Ardennes Plus), then be sure to run 23c tires and not 25c. And honestly, the HED Ardennes Plus and 25c tires look cx wheels, this combo is that big,, and it really doesn't go with a bike like the Xcr anyway. What you see in the pictures of my bike in my thread is 23mm wide rims with 23c tires. The width of the rims is more important than the width of the tires. And I prefer to go wider rims before going to wider tires.

BTW, may I ask the reason you're looking to run 25c tires? I find 25c tires to be a bit slow and lethargic on this frame. The 23c tires on 23mm/25mm rims make the bike snappier when out of the saddle.


----------



## bikesinmud

Hi Acl, what do you mean by slow and lethargic on this frame by running a 25c?
For the past few years I've been racing on 25's and even 27c's before they became popular. I much prefer the ride characteristics to the taller and wider tire and haven't in the least felt like I'm being held back, running at about 90psi in the rear and 85 in the front. Does the Xcr flex in the back? I've got lots of time before the bike arrives, was told a 6month eta so I've got lots of time to build it right. Going with the '15super record and a pair of the new Bora's with the 24mm wide rim, maybe 23 or 24c will give me a wide enough profile?


----------



## Rackerman

Not a crazy popular forum or brand but that's why I guess I chose to build this bike up. It started with a Cinelli Experience frameset in a fairly cool color scheme and I started added to it. The intent was to build a bike that I can ride hard comfortably in the winter and put away dirty.

I like the old school look and geometry but the new school fat downtube and shape to the rear chain stays... Very comfortable compared to my primary bike.

Components include:

-Campy Athena Groupset with Chorus chain and cassette
-Mavic SRS-RYS Clinchers (Have the tubulars too... love these)
-FSA Compact bars
-FSA Power2Max Classic Power Meter crankset, Praxis Rings
-Look Keo2 Blade pedals
-FSA Seatpost
-Cinelli Stem and carbon fork
-Selle SMP Plus Saddle... Ugly as hell but I can sit on it for hours...
-K Edge mount and Garmin 800
-Custom bar tape from the shop... Their treat!
(Red saddle on order and on route!)

She comes in a bit heavy at just over 18 lbs but will do the job for winter training. Getting back on the Propel at 15 lbs after this should be interesting!


----------



## aclinjury

bikesinmud said:


> Hi Acl, what do you mean by slow and lethargic on this frame by running a 25c?
> For the past few years I've been racing on 25's and even 27c's before they became popular. I much prefer the ride characteristics to the taller and wider tire and haven't in the least felt like I'm being held back, running at about 90psi in the rear and 85 in the front. Does the Xcr flex in the back? I've got lots of time before the bike arrives, was told a 6month eta so I've got lots of time to build it right. Going with the '15super record and a pair of the new Bora's with the 24mm wide rim, maybe 23 or 24c will give me a wide enough profile?


sorry for the late reply as I don't have notificaiton on!

No, the Xcr is not flexy at the back at all. Absolutely not what i meant.
When i said slow, i mean steering-wise, like corner tip in. The 25c tire, when run at lower psi (like what most people who use 25c tires do), tend to give the bike a slow feeping around corner. The reason is at low psi, the tire roll over too much under high g-force. Also, this will be worse if you run a 25c tire on anything rim narrower than 23mm. If I were to run a 25c tire, I'd make sure my rim is at least 24-25mm wide!

However, if you run a rim that is 25mm wide, and use a true 25c tire (not all 25c tires measure 25mm in width; some measure less, some measure more!), then I suppose this is ok. But this is overkill on a bike like the Xcr. Currently, I use the HED Ardennes Plus wheelets (with 25mm wide rims) and I'm running Micheline Pro 23c tires (Michelin Pro 4s do run a tad wider than 23mm), and this combination give me great handling, and great asthetic look on this bike. 

I think Campanolo Bora 24mm wide rim will go nicely with a 23c/24c. I think I will even accept a 25c tire on such rim too. I'm a lightweight 117 lbs, so obviously I'm a bit biased toward the smaller tires.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Rackerman said:


> Not a crazy popular forum or brand but that's why I guess I chose to build this bike up. It started with a Cinelli Experience frameset in a fairly cool color scheme and I started added to it. The intent was to build a bike that I can ride hard comfortably in the winter and put away dirty.
> 
> I like the old school look and geometry but the new school fat downtube and shape to the rear chain stays... Very comfortable compared to my primary bike.
> 
> Components include:
> 
> -Campy Athena Groupset with Chorus chain and cassette
> -Mavic SRS-RYS Clinchers (Have the tubulars too... love these)
> -FSA Compact bars
> -FSA Power2Max Classic Power Meter crankset, Praxis Rings
> -Look Keo2 Blade pedals
> -FSA Seatpost
> -Cinelli Stem and carbon fork
> -Selle SMP Plus Saddle... Ugly as hell but I can sit on it for hours...
> -K Edge mount and Garmin 800
> -Custom bar tape from the shop... Their treat!
> (Red saddle on order and on route!)
> 
> She comes in a bit heavy at just over 18 lbs but will do the job for winter training. Getting back on the Propel at 15 lbs after this should be interesting!
> 
> View attachment 301029
> View attachment 301030
> View attachment 301031


Nice bike.

Maybe the pictures are missleading but I think a seatpost with some set-back is in order here.


----------



## Rackerman

It's that seat that drops off in the front. It makes the distance look off. My measurements are dead on from seat tip to centre of bars so I can't change It! I've changed the seat to a red one now and adjusted the angle a bit better so perhaps now it looks a bit better. White bottle cages too and stickers on the power meter.


----------



## velodog

Rackerman said:


> It's that seat that drops off in the front. It makes the distance look off. My measurements are dead on from seat tip to centre of bars so I can't change It! I've changed the seat to a red one now and adjusted the angle a bit better so perhaps now it looks a bit better. White bottle cages too and stickers on the power meter.
> 
> View attachment 301303


I think that the reason Strongbow calls for a setback seatpost has nothing to do with your fit, but the seat looking to be slid all the way back on the rails while using the non setback post. If that is the case, you'd be better served with a setback post as there would be less stress on the seat rails.


----------



## Rackerman

Ah. I get it now. I thought it was more a look thing but yes, I am using too much of the front of the rails up and a set back would centre it nicely. 

Honey do list will need to wait again. Off to the Internet I go to shop!


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Rackerman said:


> Ah. I get it now. I thought it was more a look thing but yes, I am using too much of the front of the rails up and a set back would centre it nicely.


yes, what Velodog said. I wasn't trying to say you should move your seat back or change a seat post just for the way it looks.

It looks like your current seat post has a very long clamp so that's good but clamping all the way at one end puts more stress on the rails and can dedfinitely lead to them snapping. You might want to change it sooner rather than later especially if you're a heavy person.


----------



## Rackerman

Already changed! I realized my wife's bike had a set back seat post that she did not need and swapped them out. Her post was a bit heavier but the hell... it's a winter bike and the heavier this one is, the faster I'll be in the spring on the light race bike!

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wrongrobot

I've owned 4 total, but current Cinellis are a custom Cinelli X MASH and a new Saetta...


----------



## dadoflam

armstrong said:


> I have a question about the Cinelli "stamp" that goes on the shell. I've read somewhere that if your Cinelli doesn't have it, it's a fake. QUOTE]
> 
> Perfect segue to say I would argue quite the contrary - the Cinelli stamped bottom bracket didn't appear until Cino Cinelli had all but left the company in the hands of Antonio Columbo in late 1970s. Prior to that all 'real' Cinelli's were hand made in Italy (there wasn't any other sort back then) under the guidance of Cino and had no 'Cinelli' on the BB.
> 
> For hardcore Cinelli lovers the era when flying C Cinelli stamped frames started appearing marked the turning point in Cinelli in terms of quality and as a marque - Cinelli in name but not in spirit.
> 
> Needless to say I am a purist - my '72 Speciale Corsa - mint and unridden.


----------



## velodog

dadoflam said:


> armstrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about the Cinelli "stamp" that goes on the shell. I've read somewhere that if your Cinelli doesn't have it, it's a fake. QUOTE]
> 
> Perfect segue to say I would argue quite the contrary - the Cinelli stamped bottom bracket didn't appear until Cino Cinelli had all but left the company in the hands of Antonio Columbo in late 1970s. Prior to that all 'real' Cinelli's were hand made in Italy (there wasn't any other sort back then) under the guidance of Cino and had no 'Cinelli' on the BB.
> 
> For hardcore Cinelli lovers the era when flying C Cinelli stamped frames started appearing marked the turning point in Cinelli in terms of quality and as a marque - Cinelli in name but not in spirit.
> 
> Needless to say I am a purist - my '72 Speciale Corsa - mint and unridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It deserves to be ridden.
> 
> Not to be rude, but a collector saves his bike while a purist rides his.
Click to expand...


----------



## dadoflam

I also have a rider - a '71 SC frame saved from the rubbish - being built up a little differently - will post pics when finished

Edit: maybe 'purist' isn't the right term - more like 'OCD grumpy retro grouch' I guess.


----------



## MrB67

Front derailleur
is clamp on.


----------



## MrB67

Mine is a 2014 Cinelli Experience Veloce. It's my first Cinelli, but will not be my last. I love this bike!


----------



## bikesinmud

*My Cinelli Xcr!!*

Pics don't do this build justice. 16.33lbs as pictured.


----------



## markaitch

^^^oh lord...that is gorgeous - care to plz give build deets?

well, as long as i'm here & since you mentioned weight? riding my baby tarckish atm & yes, is steel - not a single bit of crabon on it :cornut:


----------



## bikesinmud

My XCR is a XL, Columbus fork, CK headset, SR '15 with Bora Ultra tubulars, veloflex carbon tubs, Keo chromoly pedals, Fizik 00 bar and post, 130mm stem, Aliante K'ium saddle and Fizik bar tape, Elite cages. Rides like heaven, don't miss my Cento 1 SL at all, which was 1lb lighter.


----------



## Lara9261

Here is my addition to the Cinelli thread. A 2018 CInelli XCR Magic Mirror in a 48/52. 
Brand new, I have around 200 miles so far and cant wait to get back on.


----------



## fxx

Lara9261 said:


> Here is my addition to the Cinelli thread. A 2018 CInelli XCR Magic Mirror in a 48/52.
> Brand new, I have around 200 miles so far and cant wait to get back on.
> 
> View attachment 322909


Hi, fellow Cinelli Xcr owner here, do you have any problems with slipping seatpost? I snapped 2 binder bolts already trying to tighten the seatpost. Sigh. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lara9261

fxx said:


> Hi, fellow Cinelli Xcr owner here, do you have any problems with slipping seatpost? I snapped 2 binder bolts already trying to tighten the seatpost. Sigh.
> 
> No, it is still brand new and I have only adjusted the seat post twice. I am using a torq wrench set at 5.5 and so far so good. What a gorgeous bike this is! I really like the straight blade fork and 44mm head tube.


----------



## velodog

fxx said:


> Hi, fellow Cinelli Xcr owner here, do you have any problems with slipping seatpost? I snapped 2 binder bolts already trying to tighten the seatpost. Sigh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Are you sure it's the right sized seatpost?

Then try some carbon assembly paste. I've used it on a slipping aluminum handlebar stem interface with success.


----------



## fxx

Yep it is a 31.6mm Thomson, the stays are so far apart that having a tight clamp seems to be a design flaw, the bolt should be bigger diameter. My second bolt just snapped the first time I tighten it and was not even very tight.

I am waiting for my 3rd bolt and going to clean the seatpost and inside diameter seat tube with isopropyl alcohol, I suspect that it could be the copper anti-sieze that is causing the slip.


velodog said:


> Are you sure it's the right sized seatpost?
> 
> Then try some carbon assembly paste. I've used it on a slipping aluminum handlebar stem interface with success.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fxx

My Cinelli Xcr circa 2010, one of the earliest with integrated headset.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

